# Old School Drawing



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

This is what I have so far for the design of my new railroad.

It is just a basic design at this time. 

A must was dual mainlines for unattended operation without have to fiddle with switches, passing tracks, and reversing sections.

There will be crossovers and other spurs added. The crossing tracks on the right side will be going over the mainline tracks east of the station(s) on an outcrop ledge before disappearing into a tunnel. The tracks exit just east of the station.

There is going to be a narrow guage line heading up the grade from the north side of the layout heading southeast to a ski/ resort area.

Still a long way to go, but I have decided to model DB in Germany.

This is all hand drawn using Atlas scale track diagrams from one of their layout books. You can see the changes that I made with the console tape covering the original parts of the drawing.

Radii are mostly 24" and 22", with 22" and 20" inside the mountain that will be in the southeast part of the layout. I'll be using some steam and early diesel, with a small narrow guage steam loco or traction on the ski/resort leg. That leg has not been drawn in yet either because I don't know how I want to rout it yet or where I want to take it off the main line.


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

That drawing is refreshingly elegant. There ain't no school like old school!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, that is an admirable hand drawing.

Will you be running models of DB trains? They are
quite different from North American units.

Where are you in Southern Illinois? I grew up there.

Don


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I hope to be running RB or DB steam or early electric. Not certain about the catenary wire yet and I know this is really intricate to model, but I'm tired of the run-of-the-mill Atlas layouts and track diagrams and I want something more challenging to model.

I know what I don't know yet so I have a lot to learn about this type of motive power.

The ski/resort scenic line is going to be narrow gauge. $$$. It might be awhile before service starts up the mountain.

I spent time in Wiesbaden for two years living there and loved the railroads.

I was born and raised in Belleville, Illinois and except for my military service and a year in Kansas City and Jacksonville, where you are, I've been here all my life. I'm now southeast of Belleville about 45 miles.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

A drawing, whether created by hand or software, is just a medium to visualize what you intend to do. Neither is inherently superior.

Either way, nice start!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks! I didn't think it would be so hard to visualize three dimensionally, but it has proven difficult sometimes.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally, I don't think it's necessary to visualize in 3 dimensions. The 2D representation has always worked fine for me.

3D rendering is the province of computer aided design, but since you appear to be a talented draftsman, why not create a front elevation view for your "old school" sketch?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Michael

Catenary is not all that difficult...you just support it at
the right height and the pans will be OK. I see a lot
of catenary in Euro tram videos...it wavers and wanders
and is generally casual. You can't be that lax with
trolley overhead. It must be straight and the curves
must be a smooth radius. For trolley poles the overhead
needs frogs and the location of these must be right or
you get dewires.

You must be near Marissa or Coulterville on Rt. 13. My
brother lives in Pinckneyville. He has a huge basement
DCC layout. You might enjoy a visit and operating 
session.

Don


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi,

I don't know about other CAD programs aimed at layout design but I cannot imagine designing a layout NOT using the program I use.

There are just so many advantages to using a quality CAD program when it comes to insuring that what you draw meets your criteria.

The speed with which you can make changes and try out different ideas alone should be compelling enough to make using CAD your preferred approach.

I studied drafting in school and I could, if I had to, do my designs with pencil and paper but I see no reason to not make use of the CAD tools we have today.

Frederick


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Back in the day, I made plenty of drawings with a T square, triangles, compass and French curves, but like Frederick, I can’t imagine doing it that way these days. I use an inexpensive 2D version of TurboCAD. It’s relatively intuitive and it’s easy to make things like parallel lines and concentric circles or fix a mistake or make some changes.


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

I prefer old school as well, but I never drew in two rail, just a centerline is all that is needed to scale it up to full size:


----------



## riogrande (Apr 28, 2012)

removed - duplicate.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Nicely done. I preferred drawing both rails.


----------



## BigGRacing (Sep 25, 2020)

Michael, do you have any problems with your longer cars hitting on the 20 & 22” curves?


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

If I'm running two trains with 303mm coaches there are slight scrapes between the two trains. I need another 1/8" to clear, but they don't touch enough to even mark the cars so I put up with it.

Never yet had a derailment on that curve. Just a slight amount of noise.


----------

